# Help on mounting specific partition on secondary disk.



## bsduser35325 (Dec 28, 2010)

It has a NTFS partition and a FreeBSD partition which I install on. I can mount the first disk(ad0s1) that has Windows on it, but not the second one with the NTFS partition.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2010)

Please show what you have tried and any error messages.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Dec 28, 2010)

I used mount_ntfs. Doing the same thing on the second disk gives me "Invalid argument".


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't quite see what you typed from here.  Invalid argument usually means you were trying to mount the wrong slice or drive.

First, look in /dev for the second drive.  Just because the first drive is ad0 does not mean the second drive is ad1, and the partition might be "extended", so the slice number may not be what you expect, either:
`% ls /dev/ad*`

Then use fdisk(8) to see what is on that drive for slices (substitute the correct drive for "ad1" if needed):
`% fdisk ad1`

Finally, use mount(8) with the appropriate -t option to mount the right slice.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Dec 28, 2010)

Fdisk editor shows the slice is ad1s1,extended DOS(LBA). I have tried mount -t msdosfs, it still doesn't work.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Dec 28, 2010)

Still can't see what you typed.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2010)

If it's extended, it's probably a different slice number.  Please show the output of that ls command above.  This article shows how to capture the output.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is the result of ls /dev/ad*


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2010)

> ```
> # ls /dev/ad*
> 
> 
> ...



Something weird going on with slices 2, 3, and 4 there.

Okay, let's see what file(1) thinks of your first partition:
`% file -s /dev/ad1s1`


----------



## bsduser35325 (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is the result of *file -s*


```
/dev/ad1s1: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x7, starthead 254, startsector 63, 138737277 sectors, code offset 0xaa
```


----------

